# What's the best muzzleloader propellant?



## bublewis (Jul 25, 2009)

I've not been around muzzleloaders much in the past five years; I used to burn a lot of pyrodex and then pyrodex pellets.  What is the best thing going now for an inline with 209 primers?


----------



## cathooker (Jul 25, 2009)

I use the Hodgon triple seven pellets. They have performed very well for me and the residue cleans up with just water.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jul 25, 2009)

Well you qualified it pretty well so I'm going to step out on a limb and tell you that lots of guys are having good luck with Blackhorn 209. I myself am a sidelock and true black powder shooter.

This is advice from an inline shooter who has moved to BH209.

"Most likely your gun will shoot fine with 250gr yellow tip TC shockwaves that wally sells for $11 a box and with 100 gr 777 and any brand name primer although each ML is different and it may take some playing with. I have NEVER had luck with powerbelts and accuracy.

Things you need…
A lot of dry cleaning patches
Pre-saturated cleaning patches
Breech plug grease…make sure to put on breech before going to the range
A cleaning jag (will also be used to seat bullets at range)
Either a good range rod or at least a T handle that you can screw onto your rod
Couple of brushes that are good for cleaning the breech plug threads inside the gun and the plug itself.

Make sure the scope is mounted properly with good quality bases and rings and at the very least boresighted.

When you load for the first time make sure the range rod is marked at the level it sticks out when powder and bullet is seated. You never want to load twice and this will keep it from happening.
At the range…shoot a couple of primers into the gun to make sure it is “fouled” and dry. Then shoot at 25 yards to get close to the bulls before moving to 100 yards.

BETWEEN each shot take a saturated cleaning patch (or use a dry one with windex on it) and your range rod and cleaning jag and run it down the barrel paying close attention to the crud ring in front or the breech. Take out patch, flip over and do again. Then run a couple of dry patches down. Do not take the breech out for this. This needs to be done between every single shot at the range. This will make sure that you are getting as much consistency as you can get from your gun and your combination.

Shoot and repeat swabbing and move the scope as needed every 2-3 shots.

This should get you pretty accurate, which with this combination should be a normal deer sized group at 100 yards…pending your ability as a shooter this might be 5” groups or 2” groups or even less.

To clean, take out breech plug and put it in a cup of hot soapy water to soak. While soaking it use the little brush to clean the threads inside the barrel. Run a patch or two down the barrel to get it clean enough to put the breech back in. Clean breech plug with toothbrush and make it shine! Put grease on plug threads and put back in. Then clean the barrel with the saturate patches or a bore brush as needed just like you would a regular rifle, making sure to use dry patches until COMPLETELY dry. Clean the rest of the gun the same as normal.




when I still shot 777 with the same bullet combo I was getting about 2" groups at 100 yards. when I moved to BH209 my groups shrunk into less than an 1"!

finally for a more detailed ML forum check us out www.modernmuzzleloading.com  "


----------



## WTM45 (Jul 25, 2009)

Blackhorn 209, hands down.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 26, 2009)

yep blackhorn 209...hands down.  not only did I get to stop swabbing between shots at the range no matter how many shots, but I can also go an entire season of shots without cleaning should I feel like it or not have to worry if I get in late and dont feel like cleaning it.

I also picked up speed

AND did I mention that my groups shrunk from 2+" 100 yarders to less than 1" @ 100?




hard to find locally and a lil more expensive but a great powder sub


----------



## Capt Gary (Jul 26, 2009)

I've shot most everything out there in my Encore. Shoots good with most things. 
Shoots outstanding with Blackhorn 209.....CLEAN.
This powder gave outstanding accuracy with a couple different 300 gr. bullets that I like and also with Barnes 285 grainers.

I don't think I'll ever shoot anything else.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 26, 2009)

I like true blackpowder, myself


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jul 26, 2009)

*ditto*




Nicodemus said:


> I like true blackpowder, myself



Me too, Nic.


----------



## Doyle (Jul 26, 2009)

If you care about accuracy, avoid pellets.  They are just aren't consistent enough in charge to guarantee good accuracy.


----------



## CamoCop (Jul 27, 2009)

i use Pyrodex Pellets and they are plenty accurate enough.  at 100 yards i can touch holes, now for hunting that is plenty accurate.  i first tried 777 and in my opinion it is junk.  talk about inconsistency, the best grouping i could get with 777 was about 8 inches.  maybe it is just my rifle (Traditions Pursuit Pro) but i would never shoot 777 again.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 27, 2009)

CamoCop said:


> i use Pyrodex Pellets and they are plenty accurate enough.  at 100 yards i can touch holes, now for hunting that is plenty accurate.  i first tried 777 and in my opinion it is junk.  talk about inconsistency, the best grouping i could get with 777 was about 8 inches.  maybe it is just my rifle (Traditions Pursuit Pro) but i would never shoot 777 again.



the idea is to find what fits best in your gun...sounds like you have.  keep on shooting!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm with Nick. If you gonna shoot black powder, shoot black powder.


----------



## bearpugh (Jul 27, 2009)

black powder, real stuff.


----------



## rkwrichard (Jul 27, 2009)

I also like real Black Powder.


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Jul 27, 2009)

black powder for me! I use it in all four of mine. All are side locks.


----------



## weagle (Jul 27, 2009)

I've been shooting 777 and it shoots great in my TC hawken.  I'll give probably give 209 a try when I run out of 777.

Weagle


----------

